# Nose to mouth wrinkles at 27 !



## Beautydeluxe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello everybody. Since a year ago I started to notice this super-ugly nose to mouth wrinkles. I used unappropriate skin care at that time (overdrying AHA products that were too harsh for my combination skin); I also did a lot of tanning in previous years...I also waxed that area and everytime I did I ended with swollen skin that hurt...Now I am paying-off the price of all this together 
  	I am 27 now and really worried about this becoming worse. I already began to drink a lot of water, I also eat a lot of antioxidants, fresh fruits and vegetables and I daily take a omega-3 supplement. I also bought collagen-filler creme today and right now I have a thick layer of anti-age hylauron mask on my face...I was also thinking about getting a restylane at plastic surgeon because this is really making me insane. What can I do to make this lines less noticable?
  	I promised to myself not to tan like this anymore, I can really see now what this sun exposure does to your skin...it damages it badly.

  	Please help!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

Nasolabial wrinkles are mainly genetic, though they are more pronounced if your skin is aging prematurely, e.g. through excessive tanning. Also, if you are very skinny, they might show up more as you don't have as much fat under your skin to bolster them out.

  	Try not to be too self-conscious about them, but focus on the other beautiful parts of your face/body. Probably most people won't notice your flaw, or at least not to the same extent as you do. I hope this helps - at least a little bit.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 9, 2011)

Use a good anti aging serum and cream. Be sure to apply a nice rich night cream aswell. Personally, i like to use retinols, although mild ones because i have sensitive skin. I use Philosophy's help me, and has never caused a problem, and works well. 

  	I also have those weird smile lines. I have always had them, as in my case they are simply expression lines. 

  	here is what i use.
  	Philosophy AM antioxidant pads. 
  	Korres Quercetine and Oak serum (has 2 forms of vitamin C in it which increases collagen production and the Q+O is a natural retinol thats non aggressive)
  	Benefit be right radiant face cream or Korres Quercetine and Oak cream for my skin type (dry)
  	Benefit be right radiant eye cream
  	Plus my sun screen

  	Cleanse with Purity by Philosophy and my clairisonic

  	PM
  	Help me retinol PM treatment on the areas that worry me ( laugh lines, forehead, somewhat near the eye area)
  	Ole Henriksen Pure perfect PM cream (has lactic and glycolic acid in it to exfoliate and increase cellular turn over, helps with tone and texture as well as calms my skin and aids with fine lines and wrinkles) OR Korres Quercetine and Oak PM cream
  	Benefit Be right radiant eye cream OR fresh black tea eye cream


  	Once every week or two i do a glycolic peel from Ole Henriksen, the micro mini peel. Makes skin luminous, helps remove hyperpigmentation, scars, evens out texture, removes build up of dead skin cells, fine lines and wrinkles etc.

  	For a more frequent exfoliant i like either Dr Brandt Microdermabrasion, or The Ole henriksen blue blackberry enzyme mask that hydrates has it exfoliates!


  	good luck. Whatever you do, go to sephora before you decide to get injections. Ask to speak to either their Product expert or their skincare specialist (one that was sent to skin care encore) they will really look at your skin and tell you what will work for you. I think your a bit young for injections. And WHATEVER you do SPF SPF SPF. Morning and night. Summer and Winter. Indoors and outdoors. Get yourself that Peter Thomas Roth SPF powder, its sick! you can reapply it as much as you want and it doesnt show. fantastic.


----------

